# KS: Post-Apocalpytic Minis: Salvage Crew and Road Kill : 20+ Mini's for $30



## ced1106

As of this posting, we've hit three Security Drone Stretch Goals ($6 each MSRP)!

20 Salvage Crew mini's in metal for $30 plus stretch goals.
80 Road Kill mini's in metal for $99, plus stretch goals.

28mm post-apocalyptic goodness for your RPGs. The campaign is run by the former owner of MegaMiniatures, best known for their good inexpensive miniatures. This crowdfunding project lets him focus on special projects, instead of having to run a miniatures business.


----------



## ced1106

Only $72 away from the next stretch goal! 28 post-apocalyptic miniatures for $30! Suitable for Paranoia RPG: Death Leopards, IntSec guards, and security droids!


----------

